# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Эмулятор ключа для 1С:Трактиръ 8.1 Помогите найти

## glanton

Имеется конфа 1С:Трактиръ BackOffice Проф 1.6.24.7 Без ключа не работают примочки, которые очень нужны. Выручайте.

----------


## itsurgut

Есть ХОМ нет лизинг проф, Без ключа

----------


## gyrp

> Имеется конфа 1С:Трактиръ BackOffice Проф 1.6.24.7 Без ключа не работают примочки, которые очень нужны. Выручайте.


проблема такая же.будем искать.

----------


## smitti911

*Эмулятор ключа для 1С:Трактиръ 8.1 Помогите найти*

Имеется конфа 1С Трактиръ: Front-Office v3 БИЗНЕС , очень нужен эмулятор ((( Помогите please ((

----------


## alex_phantom

> *Эмулятор ключа для 1С:Трактиръ 8.1 Помогите найти*
> 
> Имеется конфа 1С Трактиръ: Front-Office v3 БИЗНЕС , очень нужен эмулятор ((( Помогите please ((


А версии ТРАКТИР ПРЕМИУМ нет случайно? А я могу помочь с ключём!!!

----------


## smitti911

к сожалению ПРЕМИУМ  нет,рад бы помочь, но увы нет ((((( Сам ищу эмулятор к 1С Трактиръ: Front-Office v3 БИЗНЕС уже месяц и безуспешно (((

----------


## sstas

нужные обновления на трактир начиная с версии 2.0.15.6. Или если у кого есть последней версии дистрибутив Трактир Back-office ред 2.0. Очень нужно.

----------


## alex_phantom

> Помогите найти обновления на Трактир Back-office ред 2.0


А нет ли у тебя версий Front-Office Премиум? Поделись.

Бэк у самого старый 2.0.14.5.

----------


## sstas

> А нет ли у тебя версий Front-Office Премиум? Поделись.
> 
> Бэк у самого старый 2.0.14.5.


К сожалению нет.

----------


## viardeo

Добрый день, вопрос с эмулятором и ключём не решилась?

----------


## yurik_ageev

решились, правда новых версий нет, не проверить

----------


## yurik_ageev

У кого есть свежие версии ТРАКТИРЪ Бэк-офис и фронт-офис???

----------


## yurik_ageev

Эмулятор работает!!!

----------


## yurik_ageev

Поговаривают, что появился эмулятор для Win8 и Win10 64bit

----------


## uretya

> Эмулятор работает!!!


А можно было бы получить как то эмулятор на трактир_нано 1,07

----------


## yurik_ageev

> А можно было бы получить как то эмулятор на трактир_нано 1,07


Написал в ЛС

----------


## nikita091256

Добрый день! А можно тоже как нибудь получить эмулятор ключа! Буду очень признателен)

----------


## shamanbys

Привет всем!Скиньте пожалуйста Эмулятор на mtk005@mail.ru

----------


## agressormaxim

Привет, а существует эмулятор на последний релиз back office ну или может кто-нибудь возьмется полечить конфигурацию от ключа, если что пишите в лс с предложениями.

----------


## NIck345

Есть ключи от FO и BO. Нужны конфигурации. Поможете? nickkarter@rambler.ru

----------


## Manc2h5oh

Кто поделится трактир нано старым рабочим ? 1,07 киньте в ЛС на manc2h5oh@mail.ru
или рабочей связкой трактира фронта и бека

----------


## Manc2h5oh

Кто поделится трактир нано старым рабочим ? 1,07 киньте в ЛС на manc2h5oh@mail.ru
или рабочей связкой трактира фронта и бека

----------


## ВладимирВс

Всем привет, ищу любуюу рабочую версию этой программы Трактиръ: Front-Office ?

----------

